# No Claims discount if you change company midway?



## DJRichard (Apr 12, 2006)

I had 1 years No Claims from DNA Insurance. I then changed to Norwich Union Direct and took my 1 years NCD with me. My renewal would be in September this year which means Ive been insured for 20 months without a claim. Now as has been discussed in other threads, Norwich Union Direct will not insure Skylines, but Norwich Union will. Adrian Flux got me a good quote and its with Norwich Union. I based that quote on only 1 years NCD.

If I change to Norwich Union (leaving NU Direct mid session) would that stop my progress to gaining 2 years NCD? Even though they are the same company in a sense?

As NUD dont do Skylines I dont really have a choice but to leave them, but I would be annoyed to lose the last 8 months of trouble free driving!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think thats something you are going to have to phone them and discuss, its often difficult to guess what internal rules and procedures companies like that have, but my guess would be that you will lose the no claimes for the past few months, But in my work I have dealt with many insurance companies and am somewhat pessemistic when it comes to them.

I hope Im wrong  And i hope you enjoy the Skyline experience.

Mark.


----------

